# New Ollie photos and exciting news!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Some photos from our most recent hike and from a recent trip up to Big Bear lake. As for exciting news, I am expecting a new puppy this summer so very much looking forward to that and I'm sure Ollie will be thrilled to have another GSD around the house who can keep up with his rough play style. 

Photos from the hike
Laguna Hike 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Laguna Hike 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Laguna Hike 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Laguna Hike 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Photos from the lake
Got Fetch? by Carriesue82, on Flickr

How's about you give me that stick?
Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Please!
Stick is love, stick is life by Carriesue82, on Flickr

No really, I mean it!
Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Come on!
Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ok I asked nicely
Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

MINE!
Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

You can throw it too, that's fine!
Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Best day ever!
Big Bear 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Love this boy. :wub:
<3 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And an extra!
Ollie 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed, thanks for looking!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

What a gorgeous dog!!!! We lived in Oceanside last year, I worked at Vinaka Cafe in Carlsbad, boy do I sure miss that place! Now we are in Bakersfield... needless to say I miss walking the beach to work  Too bad I didn't have Wick then, we coulda had play dates!! That is so exciting about your new puppy! Time to start preparing lol.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

wick said:


> What a gorgeous dog!!!! We lived in Oceanside last year, I worked at Vinaka Cafe in Carlsbad, boy do I sure miss that place! Now we are in Bakersfield... needless to say I miss walking the beach to work  Too bad I didn't have Wick then, we coulda had play dates!! That is so exciting about your new puppy! Time to start preparing lol.


Yay I don't meet many from around my area on the forums here!  But I hear you, the inland desert is so ugly... I would really miss being able to be so close to the ocean! Wish Big Bear was closer though so I could go more... and thanks, she's going to be a handful so I can't really prepare enough haha!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Great pictures! He is such a handsome boy! Grats on the new puppy!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ollie is so beautiful. Great pics. Can't wait 'til you get your new baby.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Ermagawd! I'm getting a puppy this summer too!

Gretchen-Tulus vom Kellnerhof is going to be so excited to have a baby in the house!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Ermagawd! I'm getting a puppy this summer too!
> 
> Gretchen-Tulus vom Kellnerhof is going to be so excited to have a baby in the house!


Haha no way!  I didn't realize you had a Kellnerhof dog, is she a sibling to Gordon? Well, I'm getting a puppy if some coatie girl makes me a girl puppy... I will cry if she has a litter of all boys.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

KathrynApril said:


> Great pictures! He is such a handsome boy! Grats on the new puppy!





Stevenzachsmom said:


> Ollie is so beautiful. Great pics. Can't wait 'til you get your new baby.


Thanks guys! Ollie is a looker, trying to lock down a modeling deal so he can earn his keep but I'm sure he'd much rather bite sheep all day.  Can't wait to do photoshoots with two shepherds!!


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

Such s beautiful dog! I am getting a puppy, too, lucky us!!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Who's gordon?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Who's gordon?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Ollie is such a gorgeous guy!!! I just love the coloring/markings of his coat!! Your photos are beautiful. Good luck with getting your girl pup!!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Gordon is a great dog, so is the dam! Very excited about this litter! Hopefully she provides you with a beautiful little girl and a baby sister for Ollie.

Big plans for the puppy?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> Yay I don't meet many from around my area on the forums here!  But I hear you, the inland desert is so ugly... I would really miss being able to be so close to the ocean! Wish Big Bear was closer though so I could go more... and thanks, she's going to be a handful so I can't really prepare enough haha!


Haha yeah I wish I knew what I was getting into ahead of time  your so lucky that you have an adultish dog that can help show her the ropes  Yeah it is IS ugly (sorry anyone from here). However it is nice that there are so many camping and hiking places kinda close to here. Just one more round of shots and we gotta beat this giardia he somehow picked up even though he hadn't even been outside yet???? (I have a theory he had it before moving into our home but the stress of separation weakened his immune system enough to show symptoms) Any ways we better check our Big Bear because it looks like yall had a blast! And again HOLY COW YOUR OLLIE IS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Gordon is a great dog, so is the dam! Very excited about this litter! Hopefully she provides you with a beautiful little girl and a baby sister for Ollie.
> 
> Big plans for the puppy?


I'm hoping to get involved in IPO again with Ollie and her... I'd love to put an IPO3 on her and maybe retire to agility and/or herding. We'll also do the silly fun side stuff like lure coursing, barn hunts and dock diving. Either way I'll be busy working two dogs in some venue or another! Very much looking forward to it!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

wick said:


> Haha yeah I wish I knew what I was getting into ahead of time  your so lucky that you have an adultish dog that can help show her the ropes  Yeah it is IS ugly (sorry anyone from here). However it is nice that there are so many camping and hiking places kinda close to here. Just one more round of shots and we gotta beat this giardia he somehow picked up even though he hadn't even been outside yet???? (I have a theory he had it before moving into our home but the stress of separation weakened his immune system enough to show symptoms) Any ways we better check our Big Bear because it looks like yall had a blast! And again HOLY COW YOUR OLLIE IS BEAUTIFUL.


Big bear is amazing and definitely worth checking out! Besides the lake there's a whole national forest full of hiking.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks all for the compliments, probably why Ollie's head is so massive.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Ollie is so pretty!! Always enjoy your pictures!! Good luck with your new puppy!! Can't wait to see these two together!!!


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

What a handsome boy!! Congratulations on the new addition to your pack!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Great pictures and Ollie is gorgeous!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So excited!!!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

What a looker! Gorgeous guy


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ollie is a hunk! Congrats on your new puppy


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's Toula, look familiar?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

martemchik said:


> View attachment 285666
> 
> 
> Here's Toula, look familiar?


Wow, he and his litter mates look so much alike! Guess I shouldn't be surprised lmao but still, they're a good looking bunch and look like fun dogs to work.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous, gorgeous boy!!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgeous Ollie!!!!! Looks like it was a lovely day too.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Gorgeous Ollie!!!!! Looks like it was a lovely day too.


Thank you all! It was a nice day, mid 70's.... Of course it's almost always a lovely day in SoCal.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He is jumping for joy about his future lil sis. 

Fall 2014 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------

